# Perdue Soybean Transfer Facility



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Last weekend we took our three grandsons to the local pumpkin patch for a hayride but before hand we stopped for a look at the Perdue soybean facility located in our township. The sight of a tractor trailer being tilted up always inspires awe.










Covered hoppers are loaded and then shipped out on the eastern division of the Winchester & Western Railroad, a real asset to our local economy.










The little Trackmobile really has to struggle with the loaded cars. "I think I can; I know I could!"


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill. 
Another interesting set of views you have posted. 
The loco seems too small for the job. 
For a minute I thought the air hoses were some kind of rubber gripping aid like the traction tires some of the G scale locos have!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, from what I have read, the little Trackmobile gains tractive weight by gripping the railcar coupler and then lifting it a bit. 

The company website can be found by clicking HERE.

Be sure to read the section about how it was invented -- very interesting.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Another winner of a structure Bill. Thanks for the posting. Any photos of how such commodity was shipped in the 30's - 40's?


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, the production and handling of soybeans in our area is a relative newcomer, mostly the last 25 years or so. The best bet is to search the National Archives photos at:

COLLECTIONS

After I type in the subject search and click on it, I then like to use the gallery view option. Always something interesting to see there.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, after going through some of those old pictures I found this one from 1939 that I liked. It has all the right elements for off-loading and loading, and would be a fairly easy build with those basic lines.










Now, personally, if I were ever to build one I would not want it to dominate too much. A little tweak with my photo editing program offers a slightly lower version but with all the interesting details still intact.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

That's a dandy for modeling and leaving outdoors. Enough texture & detail to be interesting while still easy to clean cobwebs off, etc. 

I didn't mean for you to do a search for me that I could have done myself. I just thought you might already have something.


----------

